# ما رايكم بهده المروحة لتوليد 1 كيلووات من الكهرباء



## tanji12 (5 يناير 2011)

ما رايكم بهده المروحة لتوليد 1 كيلووات من الكهرباء وتمنها 500 يورو

http://www.liberamente.tv/prodotti/P029_VAWT.htm


----------



## هانى عثمان 62 (6 يناير 2011)

هل هى تعطى كفاءه عاليه فى مصر وشكرا


----------



## موكا موكا 007 (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mideleast (30 يوليو 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ايهابووو (30 يوليو 2012)

تصميمها زكي خاصة ان الشفرات طولية وليست عرضية كما في معظم التصاميم


----------



## dlovano (1 أغسطس 2012)

حلوين


----------



## fighter_eng (7 أغسطس 2012)

ايهابووو قال:


> تصميمها زكي خاصة ان الشفرات طولية وليست عرضية كما في معظم التصاميم



عرض الريشة يعطيها مساحة اصطدام اكبر بالهواء
و بالتالي قدرة اكبر على تحريك دينامو ذو قدرة أعلى.


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## دعاب (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مروحه ممتازه وبسيطه وبعتفادى سهلة الصنع


----------



## tanji12 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
الموقع الان يبيع المروحة دون المولد الكهربائي ب 60 يورو


----------

